# JSlider Beschriftung



## Lucien (21. Aug 2007)

Hallo,

ich benötige eienen JSlider mit 6 Stufen. Ist es möglich, dasss jede Stufe beschriftet wird? 1,2,3,..,6?


----------



## SlaterB (21. Aug 2007)

schaue dir mal
http://www.java2s.com/Code/Java/Swing-JFC/AnexampleofJSliderwithdefaultlabels.htm
und die anderen Beispiele auf der Seite an, vielleicht was dabei


----------

